# Some more vids of my fahaka



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

The crays I am feeding him are around 3-4" so you can see how much Homer has grown. Check out the link in my signature if you would like to see more of him.






In this vid you can see he got a little greedy and tried to eat the crayfish whole and it did not work out good for my puffer. The cray was pinching him while in his mouth and he could not swallow him. I had to stop recording so I could give him a hand. I tried to tug on the antenna and that didn't work but he was finally able to spit the cray out. He was pretty aprehensive about going back after it so I killed it for him then he ate it Should be ok, inside of his mouth might be a bit tender but no blood or anything. One thing I can tell ya that kinda surprised me is while I had my hand in front of his mouth I could feel him trying to blow it out and the amount of force that he can blow really surprised me, quite strong. Also ignore the gas that comes at about :32 seconds into the clip Didn't realize I did that lol. Niki told me not to put this vid up because of it and I was like ya right now I gotta put it up lmao.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

lol...nice


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome vids man!

always good to see another fahaka vid!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

right on how big is this guy


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Close to a foot now I think.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Mreowww. PFFFT.... mrowww LOL


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

LMFAO Aaron!!!
Great vids (except for 32 sec in )
Must have been Gavinder!!! 
Cheers Buddy!!


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Homer has gotten so big! I so want a fahakaing puffer but there's none around :'(


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> Homer has gotten so big! I so want a fahakaing puffer but there's none around :'(


one will come up soon.


----------



## CALC (May 13, 2010)

Homer is nice and fat!! soo jealous, always wanted a mbu or fahaka..

PS: vid#2 is awesome LOL!!!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

hgi said:


> Homer has gotten so big! I so want a fahakaing puffer but there's none around :'(


I believe they are only collected once a year, just be patient and you will find one. They usually become available around the summer time I believe.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll give you $20 to stick your finger in the water at feeding time


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

OMG Homer is HUGE Aaron! You've done a great job with him!!!

Whats a little man without gas, I mean rrreeeeeeeally.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> I'll give you $20 to stick your finger in the water at feeding time


I have and he got me on the knuckle, luckily he was just a little guy when this happened otherwise I would be missing part of my finger 



thefishwife said:


> OMG Homer is HUGE Aaron! You've done a great job with him!!!
> 
> Whats a little man without gas, I mean rrreeeeeeeally.


Thanks, Kim. I didn't really realize just how big he has gotten until I looked at some of the older pics and vids of him.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

You and me both - had no idea how big he has gotten, until seeing his younger videos.

Gonna come over there and meet him in person! Also gotta get my butt out to roger's but want to do it on a day Niki works so I can drive her


----------



## sNApple (Apr 23, 2010)

LOL, that was a huge fart


----------

